# Honda Civic Type R 2004 ...(uk model) Roof Rack??



## G4VNJ (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi, Im lookin to buy a roof rack for my Type r and the only brand or manufacturer i can find that fits my car is a 'Thule'...quite expensive because it has got to be a roof rack rather than straight on the rear because of the spoiler, apparenlty the straps will cut through it under tension and rip it off....so its roof!

However as it is a hatch back sports car, whatever, it is quite small needs adaptors making it quite expensive but worse than that, because my car doesnt have rails or guttering along the sides of the roof line, in has these clamps that reach over the metal where my door closes, Thule say its plastic coated to protect your paintwork but it is gonna f*** my paint up no doubt.....

........so does anyone have an info on another brand/solution or even had the experience of fittin one of these to a Civic Type R.........please let me know....thanks

*please ask for any info or photos, will try my best.....heres my car, well not mine, a photo of my model.......

front .... https://ediepeterson.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/honda-civic-type-r-1024x768.jpg

rear...... https://bestcars.free.fr/Mondial2002/Honda Civic Type R 1.jpg


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

G4VNJ said:


> Hi, Im lookin to buy a roof rack for my Type r and the only brand or manufacturer i can find that fits my car is a 'Thule'...quite expensive because it has got to be a roof rack rather than straight on the rear because of the spoiler, apparenlty the straps will cut through it under tension and rip it off....so its roof!


I find it hard to believe that in Europe they don't make a reciever to fit your honda (for a hitch rack like a thule T2). It's not cheap, similer to the roof-setup, but then it pays for itself in terms of gas milege.


----------



## G4VNJ (Jun 3, 2008)

Jayem said:


> I find it hard to believe that in Europe they don't make a reciever to fit your honda (for a hitch rack like a thule T2). It's not cheap, similer to the roof-setup, but then it pays for itself in terms of gas milege.


As in 'reciever' you mean towhitch or towbar?,,,ifso honda dont allow anything like that to be fitted to a Type R as it has a lighter flywheel or something and will not tow anything, now I know I wouldnt be towing anything with a bike on the back but to prevent anyone doing that, the rear bumper is quite low and would need to be cut.......+ a towhicth/towbar or whatver you want to call it would just look wrong on my car...its a sports car, it just aint right....


----------



## BloorwestSiR (Dec 18, 2006)

Yakima makes a rack that should fit your car. I had one on my 2002 SiR which is the same body style as your Type R (EP3 chassis). If you use their on-line fit guide, look under 2002-2005 Honda Civic Si Hatchback (the way it ws sold in the US, it was called SiR in Canada).

The Yakima fits without the need of a stretch kit as long as you are just carrying bikes. 

There aren't any clearance issues with the rear wing either as I had the Type R wing installed on my car. And although the CTR doesn't have one (at least I don't think so), you can still open the sunroof with the rack on.

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

G4VNJ said:


> a towhicth/towbar or whatver you want to call it would just look wrong on my car...its a sports car, it just aint right....


It's a Civic, it's not a sports car... a hot hatch yes .... it may be "sporty", but a sports car it is not mate.

Go for the towable solution. The good thing about Honda is that your unibody is the same as a regular civic, which means a tow-style bar is made for your Type R. There are companies that make "hiden" style hitches that show nothing but the mount point, it would look like a small square exhaust under your bumper...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

People won't put on a towbar that you can't see from most directions when you look at the car, yet they are more than willing to put on a roof-rack that is a huge eye-sore (you can see it from any and all angles) to the smooth shape of the car, not to mention it's significantly affecting the aerodynamics (top speed, acceleration at speed, fuel economy, etc). If anything the hitch stiffens the rear end a bit, and if you are into modding your car at all you're going to remove enough weight with aftermarket exhaust systems and intakes that it's not even going to end up as a weight penalty. The stock turbo-back exhaust that I took off of my car weighed a ton compared to the aftermarket stuff. The short ram intake removed most of the original intake system.

I don't know what Honda is going to do for the 2010 Si coupe, but the 2009 and prior Si coupe has been pretty neat. 200hp, small light car, active suspension, etc. Still, I wouldn't even call that a sports-car. Fun and sporty for sure. If I get the job I want soon I wouldn't mind having one for the many miles of commuting it requires, reserving my faster and slightly less fuel efficient car for other times.


----------



## G4VNJ (Jun 3, 2008)

I found a genuine Honda roof rack for my type r on eBay... Had it at a gd price too! 

As for the type r not being sports car??.... So a Mazda mx5 is, but the type r isn't? 

....and this may come as a suprise but I can take my roof rack off... With a towhitch/reciever, it's on all the time... Would look horrible!


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

G4VNJ said:


> So a Mazda mx5 is, but the type r isn't?


Ugh... no! An E92 ok.... A 997 GT2 is a sports car. Don't confuse a boy racer with a true sports car.

Glad you've sorted out your bike hauling dilema...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

G4VNJ said:


> I found a genuine Honda roof rack for my type r on eBay... Had it at a gd price too!
> 
> As for the type r not being sports car??.... So a Mazda mx5 is, but the type r isn't?
> 
> ....and this may come as a suprise but I can take my roof rack off... With a towhitch/reciever, it's on all the time... Would look horrible!


If you really want to get into it, the MX5 has a super-low center of gravity, extremely light weight, active suspension, great handling, etc. The UK "Type R" has a solid rear end, more weight added compared to the previous model, no real power increase (201hp and 142lb/ft of torque), pretty bad handling compared to the MX5 or even a previous "Type R", and so on. The US spec MX5 has 167hp and should have a better power-to-weight ratio.

Anyway, I've never seen anyone take roof-racks on and off, but if it's easy to do, then go for it.


----------



## G4VNJ (Jun 3, 2008)

Haha... I'm not a boy racer; I don't even drive fast, when u knw your can shift, u have nothing to prove... 

I think Porsche are supercars... Not sports cars

Yeh sorted the rack thanks


----------

